# Can't finish commissions - please help



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a big problem. I have a lot of commissions to do but no matter what I really struggle to finish them because I get to about 95% of it completed and I hate it and want to start over. Even though it's commissioned work and not my own character I don't feel like I can upload it because I know I can do better.

I also do not want to keep uploading medicore commission art because it's not something I want to represent me. With a lot of commissions on my queue I don't have time to draw personal art of things I like, so my gallery will just be filled with commission art of things I do not like and will probably attract the wrong kind of people.

I think a big problem of this is that I don't like or understand most of the characters I am commissioned to draw. I do not actually like drawing furries in the traditional sense. So most of it "looking bad" is probably the character and not my art, but I do not want to do.

For all of you passive-aggressive people from the referencing thread, who are inevitably coming to this thread just to tell me "use references" like it's some magical tool that will instantly make you talented: in my frustration I have tried ripping off other artist's coloring and lineart styles,* it does not work. 
*
Does anyone have any advice for getting through commissions? *Serious and civil answers only* please, do not be childish and try to start an argument.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Ok cool. I still don't like furries though


Please join in solidarity with the fandom community whose help you tap and whose commissions you seek or you may find that you begin to receive less interest.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Please join in solidarity with the fandom community whose help you tap and whose commission you seek.



What?


----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I don't feel like I can upload it because I know I can do better.




I will give you advice that has gotten me through a similar spot to you:
You are your own worst critic. The person who commissioned you did so because they like your art and your style. You cannot expect to make exponential growth with each new piece. If you are at 95%, you are done. At 80%, you are most likely actually done- beyond that, you are nitpicking. It is WAY more important for you to churn out what you have. Get it out there.



> I also do not want to keep uploading medicore commission art because it's not something I want to represent me.



If you see it as mediocre because you do not like the theme that you're drawing, do not agree to draw it in the first place. If it is not something you are proud to upload, you should probably not engage in it in the first place. Not wanting to share it because it's NSFW is one thing, but not wanting to share it because you genuinely dislike the content is a bad idea.

Do not agree to draw something you do not want to draw.

And again, you are most likely the only person who sees your commission pieces as sub-par.



And if you want another kick in the pants: You have agreed to an exchange of goods and services. Suck it up, and upload it. You owe your client that. Do not get bogged down in the minutia of your own self-doubt. Just finish it. A client will be much happier with an on-time finished piece than a very late/never finished piece that fits your impossible standards you set for yourself.




Or if you don't want my advice, here's it said much more poignantly:








(( EDIT: The "FILDI" he's talking about is your "Fuck it let's do it". I realize that makes way less sense out of context. Lul.))


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

"Don't draw the thing you don't like" isn't an option though. If I want to get paid that's what I have to do. 
I can't pick and choose or else I would have little to no customers left.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 23, 2017)

Something that is well worth considering is that you can be your own worst critic. 

I will always find fault with the work I do (it's the perfectionist in me), and it has taken a lot to learn not to beet my self up because of it. 

So is it genuinely true that there is something wrong with what you are doing or are you being too critical of your self?


----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> "Don't draw the thing you don't like" isn't an option though. If I want to get paid that's what I have to do.
> I can't pick and choose or else I would have little to no customers left.


I have great news for you: You're wrong. 
What on earth are you drawing that you so dislike? What do you LIKE to draw? I can promise you, there is a market for it. 

If you came to this fandom purely due to its ample art economy, and you despise the art itself, you are putting yourself in a really weird situation of cognitive dissonance. You cannot plug your nose and doodle something you find abhorrent and expect it to come out appeasing to you. You will forever find it unfinished, because you find it distasteful.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

Sleepysnout said:


> I have great news for you: You're wrong.
> What on earth are you drawing that you so dislike? What do you LIKE to draw? I can promise you, there is a market for it.
> 
> If you came to this fandom purely due to its ample art economy, and you despise the art itself, you are putting yourself in a really weird situation of cognitive dissonance. You cannot plug your nose and doodle something you find abhorrent and expect it to come out appeasing to you. You will forever find it unfinished, because you find it distasteful.



I mostly draw non-human but non-furry characters. That itself is uncommon, but I also prefer darker themes and colors, or surreal themes. I don't think that's very popular.

I have seen distasteful content with good art, though. I recently unwatched someone for posting too much anal porn. It is disgusting but their art is good. So it's not like good art and bad themes can't coexist. They can.


----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I mostly draw non-human but non-furry characters. That itself is uncommon, but I also prefer darker themes and colors, or surreal themes. I don't think that's very popular.
> 
> I have seen distasteful content with good art, though. I recently unwatched someone for posting too much anal porn. It is disgusting but their art is good. So it's not like good art and bad themes can't coexist. They can.



Non-human and non-furry, meaning regular animals? Surreal animals? Dark animals? My friendo, pal, buddy o mine. That's a huge market. HUGE. If you mean they are monsters/sci-fi creatures, that is also a huge market.

To be really blunt with you, you don't seem to want advice. You seem to want us to pat you on the back and say "I'm sorry we're disgusting and our fandom pays better than DA". If you are here for business only, then stop making this so personal. Stay up on that high horse of yours, and take the money, spit out your 95% work, and keep your admonishing to yourself. There's nothing wrong with that. There is something wrong with you staying on the high horse, spewing vile hatred at those you seek to take money from, and then coming to those same people seeking counsel on how you are to finish drawing their 'bad themed' art that you so despise.


If you want the easy money, suck it up and spit out what you have. If you want to draw what you like, suck it up and accept that you'll have to hustle harder to find a client. if you want easy money, and to draw what you like, you are starry-eyed and doomed.

( Edit: That came out a lot more hostile than intended, so I apologize for that. )


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

Sleepysnout said:


> Non-human and non-furry, meaning regular animals? Surreal animals? Dark animals? My friendo, pal, buddy o mine. That's a huge market. HUGE. If you mean they are monsters/sci-fi creatures, that is also a huge market.
> 
> To be really blunt with you, you don't seem to want advice. You seem to want us to pat you on the back and say "I'm sorry we're disgusting and our fandom pays better than DA". If you are here for business only, then stop making this so personal. Stay up on that high horse of yours, and take the money, spit out your 95% work, and keep your admonishing to yourself. There's nothing wrong with that. There is something wrong with you staying on the high horse, spewing vile hatred at those you seek to take money from, and then coming to those same people seeking counsel on how you are to finish drawing their 'bad themed' art that you so despise.
> 
> ...



Not animals either. Not regular real animals anyway. I mostly draw bipedal creatures.
So no... not a huge market. The main markets are "human" "anthro" or "feral/animal" and I am none of those.

No, I just want to get things done. I don't want to be stuck on a commission queue forever, but I don't want to post garbage art that I don't like and my commissioners probably won't like either.

I don't know why are you being so hostile. So I don't like furries, so I don't like ass porn, is that really a crime? Stop it.


----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I don't know why are you being so hostile. So I don't like furries, so I don't like ass porn, is that really a crime? Stop it.


You're on a furry site. In a furry forum. Talking to furries. I think that's where the issue comes up. You openly disrespect our interests (read: The furry-ness, not explicitly the verboten booty) on a platform that is built for that interest. 

It's like walking into a steakhouse as a vegetarian, and shaming all the people eating there. Nobody cares that you don't like the steak, but they do care if you're harassing them for it. 
... And then to take the analogy further, you then go table to table, looking to strike up a business deal with these steak-eaters, and then begin making a scene in the middle of the restaurant over your inner turmoil over dealing with these despicable people. 



But I digress. There is a market for your preferred style. You are not trying hard enough to find it. It will not just waltz to you. You've come here because it is low hanging fruit. If you don't prefer to draw humans or animals, but you CAN draw it without retching onto your keyboard, then go do that. Somewhere else. Where you do not feel the need to shuffle amongst your target clientele to inform them how gross you find their interests.


----------



## W00lies (Nov 23, 2017)

If you feel like you don't know enough about the character and think that's impeding your ability to do as good as you normally could, ask the commissioner for more info on their OC when they first approach you. It's something I like to do because I like to put just as much thought and care in all the commissions I do. I want my clients happy with what I have to offer.

When you work on a commission, do you start sketching the final piece straight away? If you do, maybe consider doing concept sketches first. If you're still unsure, show them to your client and see if there's any of the concept pose/composition they would prefer. They might give you input on some pose or certain details they would like to see. Those sketches don't have to be detailed, they can be done in minutes since their purpose is concept.

You also mention you don't like drawing furries so you might just need more practice because you can do something you're truly happy with. I've seen some artist that tend to always draw their character the exact same way with often the same expression so maybe you're doing the same and that's what bugging you about it?

Do you have any WIP that you have to show?


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

Sleepysnout said:


> You're on a furry site. In a furry forum. Talking to furries. I think that's where the issue comes up. You openly disrespect our interests (read: The furry-ness, not explicitly the verboten booty) on a platform that is built for that interest.
> 
> It's like walking into a steakhouse as a vegetarian, and shaming all the people eating there. Nobody cares that you don't like the steak, but they do care if you're harassing them for it.
> ... And then to take the analogy further, you then go table to table, looking to strike up a business deal with these steak-eaters, and then begin making a scene in the middle of the restaurant over your inner turmoil over dealing with these despicable people.
> ...



I didn't say "furries are gross" nor am I disrespecting them. Calm down.

I just said I don't like typical furry characters personally. Not once did I say "EWW FURRY CHARACTERS ARE SO DISGUSTING EW." I only said that about the anal gangbang porn that plagues FA, so unless you consider that a key part of being a furry, no, I am not insulting furries.

I really don't think there's a market for my preferred work. At best there's probably 3 or 4 people who would be interesting in buying that art, and they're probably all my close friends.

I don't do commissions to make a tiny bit of luxury money, I do this because I can't get a job. (illness)

People with actual jobs don't get to pick and choose. A cashier can't refuse to serve 90% of their customers because they don't like them and find them unpleasant, they will lose their job and not get paid.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

W00lies said:


> If you feel like you don't know enough about the character and think that's impeding your ability to do as good as you normally could, ask the commissioner for more info on their OC when they first approach you. It's something I like to do because I like to put just as much thought and care in all the commissions I do. I want my clients happy with what I have to offer.
> 
> When you work on a commission, do you start sketching the final piece straight away? If you do, maybe consider doing concept sketches first. If you're still unsure, show them to your client and see if there's any of the concept pose/composition they would prefer. They might give you input on some pose or certain details they would like to see. Those sketches don't have to be detailed, they can be done in minutes since their purpose is concept.
> 
> ...




I never show them sketches. I have never once been asked for a preview sketch, and honestly I am cautious about the idea because my friends and I have had multiple experience with customers demanding a complicated process and changes. I feel like if I give them an option to preview a sketch and give input, they will see it as a pass to then micro-manage me over tiny details or even worse, demand I stream the entire process so they can comment their rude demands in real-time.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I never show them sketches. I have never once been asked for a preview sketch, and honestly I am cautious about the idea because my friends and I have had multiple experience with customers demanding a complicated process and changes. I feel like if I give them an option to preview a sketch and give input, they will see it as a pass to then micro-manage me over tiny details or even worse, demand I stream the entire process so they can comment their rude demands in real-time.


I remember reading from the other thread that some artists have drawn/colored your character wrongly. Do you think that if they showed you the flat colors before going into full detail, that could have been prevented? 
If you show someone a sketch and they keep asking for changes, just charge them for the changes. For example. When I make a company logo for someone, we have 3 minor changes and 1 major change they get for free before we start charging them more. A minor change would be something like adding an earring or maybe changing the mouth expression. A major change would be a main body color change or a pose change. 

What I do is i'll sketch out the first draft and see if the customer likes it. I allow them to give their input on certain things: ( The pose, the clothing, small details I might have missed. ) The next step I do is the lineart and flat coloring. I show them again and the only thing they are allowed to change at that point is the colors. Then I do the shading and give them the final product.  That way they are happy and I was still able to draw what I wanted without too much trouble. 

Minor changes to the people who commissioned you might make a huge difference to them as well... An example would be the artist who made your characters eyes red by accident. I'm sure if they showed you the flat colors it would be an easy fix. 

Also as far as charging per changes, I do 5$ per minor change after the 3 free ones. And 20$ per major change. 

You don't have to do this but it would make things a lot easier for you if you did consider showing the WIP's. n.n


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I remember reading from the other thread that some artists have drawn/colored your character wrongly. Do you think that if they showed you the flat colors before going into full detail, that could have been prevented?



Possibly, but it's not an option, not in the circle of artists I've ever interacted with, anyway. Nobody offers preview sketches, and nobody asks for them either, so if I were to ask it would probably come across as rude or demanding. It's just not a thing among most artists I have ever seen. I would LOVE to ask for changes or previews but it's kind of an unspoken rule that it's frowned upon.



Yvvki said:


> If you show someone a sketch and they keep asking for changes, just charge them for the changes. For example. When I make a company logo for someone, we have 3 minor changes and 1 major change they get for free before we start charging them more. A minor change would be something like adding an earring or maybe changing the mouth expression. A major change would be a main body color change or a pose change.



That's probably when they'd start to get even more difficult. I don't know why I attract those kind of people, or maybe it's just furries in general, but mostof my customers aren't very nice, with the FA ones almost always being impatient, demanding, and very quick to anger. They already think that paying more than $5 for a colored and shaded drawing is "too expensive" so any additional charges are playing with fire.

In an ideal world I would charge for changes and probably would be more happy to show them previews, but given all my experience before, I don't want to give them ideas.



Yvvki said:


> What I do is i'll sketch out the first draft and see if the customer likes it. I allow them to give their input on certain things: ( The pose, the clothing, small details I might have missed. ) The next step I do is the lineart and flat coloring. I show them again and the only thing they are allowed to change at that point is the colors. Then I do the shading and give them the final product.  That way they are happy and I was still able to draw what I wanted without too much trouble.
> 
> Minor changes to the people who commissioned you might make a huge difference to them as well... An example would be the artist who made your characters eyes red by accident. I'm sure if they showed you the flat colors it would be an easy fix.
> 
> ...



And... people still commission you at those prices?
Like I said, if I sell anything above $5 it's "expensive." Most of my auctions stay on the starting bid.
Even asking $10 for a full body and fully colored drawing turns people away. I'd like to know where people who are willing to pay more are.


----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I didn't say "furries are gross" nor am I disrespecting them. Calm down.



You have, several times, insulted and called the entire fandom gross and disgusting. Not the niches you dislike, the whole thing. You are very memorable for the vitriol you spew here. 


> People with actual jobs don't get to pick and choose



You have chosen this as your sole source of income, so this is your actual job. Art is an actual job, and solo? It's a small business, that the artist owns. You *do* get to pick and choose who you work with, because you are the sole decision maker for your business. If you cannot compartmentalize your passion projects from your commissions, then do not waste your time trying half-cocked to pander to an audience you find repugnant. 

*Art as a career is hard fucking work.* You have to have a creative drive, and an entrepreneurial hustle. If drawing anthro art leaves you so dejected that you cannot finish the pieces, you are wasting time as a business. I will reiterate though: There is definitely a market for your preferred style. If you don't have the drive to find your ideal clientele, then go and draw humans and regular animals. 

Your thread here is about how you can't finish commissions for a myriad reasons that boil down to "I don't like what I'm drawing", so stop wasting your time, and your commissioners time. Be professional, less personal - if this is what you're truly relying on for a livelihood.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm one of those people who are willing to pay more, for art that I like. The market is out there. That market does demand sketches, changes, etc. I have paid hundreds of dollars for work that I want. I am not wealthy, but I would rather buy good art than video games consoles and lattes. Priorities.

I tend to agree with Sleepysnout. ^


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

Sleepysnout said:


> You have, several times, insulted and called the entire fandom gross and disgusting. Not the niches you dislike, the whole thing. You are very memorable for the vitriol you spew here.



Where exactly? 



Sleepysnout said:


> You have chosen this as your sole source of income, so this is your actual job. Art is an actual job, and solo? It's a small business, that the artist owns. You *do* get to pick and choose who you work with, because you are the sole decision maker for your business. If you cannot compartmentalize your passion projects from your commissions, then do not waste your time trying half-cocked to pander to an audience you find repugnant.
> 
> *Art as a career is hard fucking work.* You have to have a creative drive, and an entrepreneurial hustle. If drawing anthro art leaves you so dejected that you cannot finish the pieces, you are wasting time as a business. I will reiterate though: There is definitely a market for your preferred style. If you don't have the drive to find your ideal clientele, then go and draw humans and regular animals.
> 
> Your thread here is about how you can't finish commissions for a myriad reasons that boil down to "I don't like what I'm drawing", so stop wasting your time, and your commissioners time. Be professional, less personal - if this is what you're truly relying on for a livelihood.



It's not like I haven't tried to find people interested in my actual themes and you don't even know what it is, so how can you know if there's a market? There seriously isn't.
In addition, furries are more likely to part with their money than other kind of people who buy art (even if that amount of money is stupidly tiny)

And please read my first post again. It's not just because I don't like furries. I even have trouble finishing personal art.
I can't finish things because it doesn't look good enough and I constantly feel like I have to restart it.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Possibly, but it's not an option, not in the circle of artists I've ever interacted with, anyway. Nobody offers preview sketches, and nobody asks for them either, so if I were to ask it would probably come across as rude or demanding. It's just not a thing among most artists I have ever seen. I would LOVE to ask for changes or previews but it's kind of an unspoken rule that it's frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason why you charge extra for changes is to discourage people from asking you to re-do it when you have it almost completed. That way they realise they have to pay for your time as well as the art.

I have only had one person who kept wanting me to change things on his art and I told him straight up that it would coast him more. Guess what he did? He said "Oh ok." and then came back a month later commissioning me again without all the problems. ( he stopped asking me to change things once I finished drawing haha, and he loved the outcome. Even said he will want to commission me again for x-mas )

Hmm it seems like you have some people who undermine you, in fact i'm surprised. That one head shot you gave me could easily go for something like 20$ at the least.

Maybe you should try a grab bag idea with your clients, it's a good way to draw whatever you want for a low price. ( That way you have all the freedom. It's kind of why I'm doing it because some fursona designs I just can't get a feel for. At the very least it will take away a lot of the pressure. )

Also as far as I'm concerned all the art people I know are more then happy to show their WIP's.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm with Reptile on this.  

The styles I like will make the wallet loose.  Hell, I just paid $16 for something that only shows the top of Coma's head, and it might take 10 minutes to finish my particular part of the commission.   It's just a big Sergal Cheese Wheel with 60 some other Sergals, and I'm on the outside ring.  Why? Because I like the artist, and it's the last one she's doing.  It's unique, nothing more.  

As far as market, have you considered other places?  I'm not exactly sure what you do enjoy, but I'm sure a signed set of numbered lithographs on EBay might drum up interest.  Or say fuck it, and just sell the digital file.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm not well-known, and from what I can tell, people can generally only make a decent amount of money if they have a large following, regardless of art quality. I know of many anthro artists with mediocre art who can sell content for high prices just because their watcher count is in the 1000s.

I'm only at 570 watchers on DA and on FA I barely passed 70. FA is absolutely horrible for exposure because there's no groups, you rely solely on the front page, and your art will be buried by other submissions in minutes.

I think if I want to raise my prices I'm going to have to get more seen first. I'm not sure how to do that though.


----------



## Ginza (Nov 24, 2017)

Another wonderful thread...


If you don't like furries, and aren't a furry, then why the fuck are you on this forum my dude??


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Another wonderful thread...
> 
> 
> If you don't like furries, and aren't a furry, then why the fuck are you on this forum my dude??



Customers


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 24, 2017)

You might have joined for the wrong reasons then. :C
Idk what to say... You see the fandom as just people to take money from for your art? 

Have you tried artistsnclients.com: Commission art with less risk - the one art commissions marketplace - Artists&Clients
???


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes to put it bluntly, not just money but "easy" money. Furries are cheap but its very quick to sell art if it's on the NSFW side, it probably won't get you above $30 per drawing but it's fast.

My friends are furries so thats a reason too but I dont like it myself. I like nonhuman characters but not usually based on real animals unless i really like the animal. I have a few cat characters but most are not based on existing species.

But thats not what this thread is about. Please so not question my reasons for joining, I just want to get my commissions done. If you dont like me then maybe if i can get them done i can leave.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Yes to put it bluntly, not just money but "easy" money. Furries are cheap but its very quick to sell art if it's on the NSFW side, it probably won't get you above $30 per drawing but it's fast.
> 
> My friends are furries so thats a reason too but I dont like it myself. I like nonhuman characters but not usually based on real animals unless i really like the animal. I have a few cat characters but most are not based on existing species.
> 
> But thats not what this thread is about. Please so not question my reasons for joining, I just want to get my commissions done. If you dont like me then maybe if i can get them done i can leave.


Not all furries are based on real animals, I mean some are pokemon/digimon. Also sorry, I was just curious. XP

I wouldn't say the furries I hang around are easy money, then again I most likely don't hang around the same people you do. >.<


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I even have trouble finishing personal art.
> I can't finish things because it doesn't look good enough and I constantly feel like I have to restart it.



Welcome to being an artist. It’s a tough gig. Here’s a secret: we’re NEVER satisfied with our work, but that’s a good thing, because it means we’re always striving to improve. If you ever reach the stage where you’re satisfied with your work, you’re not a real artist!

If you want to make a living doing commissions - or any form of commercial illustration - you’re just going to have to reconcile yourself with this fact. The trick to being successful is to give the client what they want, on time and for the price agreed,  no matter how much you think it sucks, no matter how much you want to noodle it ad infinitum, no matter how much you want to scrap it and start over. They are paying you to deliver art to their specification and you are providing a _service_. Think of it like that. Commercial art is not the right career in which to get super precious over your work: that’s what fine art is for. I’m not saying that you shouldn’t have pride in your work, I’m just saying that your personal art is where you get to torture yourself silly over any shortcomings you perceive the piece has. You can spend a year on a painting getting it just right but you don’t have that luxury when someone’s paying you to give them a product. There’s a great video on YouTube by Jake Parker called “Finished, not perfect” that I recommend you watch, by the way.

Sorry to be blunt, but if you have such a huge problem finishing any form of work then you shouldn’t be offering commissions. Or perhaps your work isn’t as bad as you think? You are your own worst critic, after all. As others have mentioned, try offering sketch previews to your clients as it may actually give your confidence a boost. It’s entirely possible they will compliment what you’ve done, make a couple of tweaks and then you can move onto final, knowing that they like the way it looks. Or why not watermark what you’ve done so far, send it to your clients and let them be the judge?

It seems odd to me that youve chosen a fandom that you clearly resent in which to try and be successful. You even outright state that the only reason you’re here is for “easy money”!  You’ll never be satisfied with anything you produce for it if you just see it as a cash cow. I know you mentioned furries not really being your “target audience” and also lamented your lack of followers, but I looked at your deviantArt and there didn’t seem to be much work on there? Being a commercial artist is all about exposure and having an online presence, have you considered an online portfolio containing examples of what you want to be commissioned for, or have I missed it?


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

redfox_81 said:


> I know you mentioned furries not really being your “target audience” and also lamented your lack of followers, but I looked at your deviantArt and there didn’t seem to be much work on there? Being a commercial artist is all about exposure and having an online presence, have you considered an online portfolio containing examples of what you want to be commissioned for, or have I missed it?



There's not much work because it's almost entirely commission stuff, which I delete after a few months because I hate it.
I don't have time to work on what I actually like and want to stay in my gallery, I have too many commissions to finish


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 24, 2017)

You are creating your own problems: you won’t get more work if you’re deleting everything that you have online, why would anyone hire you?

Look, I get it, you don’t want to leave work up that you aren’t satisfied with, because you think it will attract more commissions of that ilk and thus the cycle continues. Newsflash: the only way you’re going to break that cycle and get paid for doing more of the work you like is to suspend your commissions for a while, and work on your portfolio. Create _what you want to be paid for_, get a website, put it on there. Repeat for Twitter, Tumblr, ArtStation, deviantArt, even Facebook. You have to hustle at this game, it’s competitive and there are a million better artists out there than you, me or anyone on these boards.

And before you say that you don’t have time to do that, you do. You said yourself that this is your only job, and from what you charge you can’t be making any kind of living from your commissions. If you are, then good for you. You still have the time to do what I said, you just have to make it.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

redfox_81 said:


> You are creating your own problems: you won’t get more work if you’re deleting everything that you have online, why would anyone hire you?
> 
> Look, I get it, you don’t want to leave work up that you aren’t satisfied with, because you think it will attract more commissions of that ilk and thus the cycle continues. Newsflash: the only way you’re going to break that cycle and get paid for doing more of the work you like is to suspend your commissions for a while, and work on your portfolio. Create _what you want to be paid for_, get a website, put it on there. Repeat for Twitter, Tumblr, ArtStation, deviantArt, even Facebook. You have to hustle at this game, it’s competitive and there are a million better artists out there than you, me or anyone on these boards.
> 
> And before you say that you don’t have time to do that, you do. You said yourself that this is your only job, and from what you charge you can’t be making any kind of living from your commissions. If you are, then good for you. You still have the time to do what I said, you just have to make it.



Suspending my commissions is exactly what I plan to do after I get this batch done. Which is my main problem right now. I can't do anything until that is done, and I have problems getting that done. That is what I am asking advice for.


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 24, 2017)

In that case, you have to decide which you want most: to relinquish your death grip on these commissions and take that break you sorely need, or stay stuck in “perfect artist hell” and never get anywhere. Hint: it’s the first option, plus you’ll get paid!

Seriously though, my advice is to send your clients what you’ve done to test the waters. Chances are they’ll love it, and you’ll discover you’ve been beating yourself up for nothing. If they like it then it’s a job well done! It’s not your place to judge the work beyond this, you’ve fulfilled your end of the deal even if you hate the shit out of it.

Look at it this way: what if you actually DO finish something to your 100% satisfaction, and you send it to your client and THEN they say that they hate it? Feedback is critical. If they want changes, charge them revision fees like any professional would!


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

I know. But how can I get the motivation to continue? Even if I show them and they say they like it, that won't make me think it's good in my eyes.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I know. But how can I get the motivation to continue? Even if I show them and they say they like it, that won't make me think it's good in my eyes.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I know. But how can I get the motivation to continue? Even if I show them and they say they like it, that won't make me think it's good in my eyes.


Just think of the eviction notice you'll receive when you can't pay your rent!  That'll motivate you! ^-^


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Just think of the eviction notice you'll receive when you can't pay your rent!  That'll motivate you! ^-^


That got dark fast...


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Just think of the eviction notice you'll receive when you can't pay your rent!  That'll motivate you! ^-^



That doesn't apply to me.
Even thinking "I will starve" doesn't motivate me. I don't like eating anyway.


----------



## fralea (Nov 24, 2017)

If you can't get your work done, refund your customers.


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I know. But how can I get the motivation to continue? Even if I show them and they say they like it, that won't make me think it's good in my eyes.



If your client telling you that they like it isn’t motivation enough for you to finish, then you have a much more serious problem with your own work than I thought. Why even offer commissions in the first place? It can’t actually be just for the money like you claim if a) you don’t depend on said cash to pay your bills and b) you can never physically finish the work anyway. Who benefits?

I don’t think I can help you any more with this. But for the sake of your own sanity, suck it up and finish these commissions off,  no matter how much you hate them. If you really can’t finish them, refund your clients and take a break to improve your art until you’re mentally strong enough to work for money again. You owe your customers that at the very least.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

wait hold up
I totally glazed over this the first time: "I don't like eating anyway"
.... well good luck with that.


----------



## RhelArts (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Customers



This is why you're miserable and why nobody wants to spend a lot of money on you.
Go make a market somewhere else, if you're only drawing for customers you're going to hate it.

I really don't understand what the point of this thread was at all - if all you're going to do is complain about the fandom you're trying to get money out of, maybe this isn't for you.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> If you can't get your work done, refund your customers.


I can't afford to



fralea said:


> wait hold up
> I totally glazed over this the first time: "I don't like eating anyway"
> .... well good luck with that.



Ever heard of eating disorders...?


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 25, 2017)

Instead of arguing back with people, what are you going to do? We’ve all given you advice like you asked and it’s all actionable if you choose to follow it. If you aren’t going to engage with anyone based on your original request then close the thread and move on.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I can't afford to



You should never spend money for work you haven't completed. That's stealing. If you can't afford to refund them, find something you can sell, borrow money, anything so you can repay people. Sell the clothes off your back if you have to.

My point was enjoying food isn't the reason you eat. If you aren't eating you will eventually die. I would say if your eating disorder is that bad that you will die soon, please seek help (even seek help if it isn't that bad), but I feel like you will have an argument for why you can't do that as well.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> You should never spend money for work you haven't completed. That's stealing. If you can't afford to refund them, find something you can sell, borrow money, anything so you can repay people. Sell the clothes off your back if you have to.
> 
> My point was enjoying food isn't the reason you eat. If you aren't eating you will eventually die. I would say if your eating disorder is that bad that you will die soon, please seek help (even seek help if it isn't that bad), but I feel like you will have an argument for why you can't do that as well.



It's not "stealing." I do this because I need money urgently, you think I would take commissions of themes I don't like if I didnt? If I could afford to always have enough to refund anyone on hand I probably wouldn't even take any commissions at all.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

loomou said:


> I agree with most of whats been said here, it seems this issue runs deeper than you just not having motivation to finish your work.
> 
> I've been in a similar position where I am doing a commission but it's something I don't really understand and I started to hate it. Make it your business to understand, do research on your clients profile, ask about their characters/ideas, and just straight up ask them what they think. I make it my business to send them WIPs at stages/on demand until theyre happy, even if I'm not. You never will be with things you don't particular enjoy. Sometimes I even suggest things I think will work!
> 
> ...



How the hell do people get MULTIPLE art pieces finished in a day? Even starting and finishing one in a day is rare (and its usually just a sketch.)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

You could spend less time on these forums, and actually work on your debts, for starters.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You could spend less time on these forums, and actually work on your debts, for starters.





Inkblooded said:


> *Serious and civil answers only* please, do not be childish and try to start an argument.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

That is a serious answer.  People paid you for a service, and you're fucking off.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That is a serious answer.  People paid you for a service, and you're fucking off.



It's not helpful advice. If I wanted people to tell me "just stop posting and do it" I could've asked my whiny customers to give me the same level of dismissal.
This is asking for advice to help motivation.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, after browsing all the solutions in this thread, and your replies to each, what is the answer you're really just looking to hear?


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> It's not "stealing." I do this because I need money urgently, blah blah blah.



A: I cook pizzas to order for money. Please buy from me.
B: I'd like to buy a cheese pizza please, here's my money.
A: Sure coming right up. *spends money*
-5 hours later-
B: I never recieved my pizza. I would like a refund.
A: I don't have your money because I spent it. Its not stealing because I needed the money. I still can't give you that pizza though.

Either provide your service or refund the money, or you are stealing. You've made excuses for why you can't do both.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> A: I cook pizzas to order for money. Please buy from me.
> B: I'd like to buy a cheese pizza please, here's my money.
> A: Sure coming right up. *spends money*
> -5 hours later-
> ...



1. Food service is not comparable to buying art in any way.

2. There is no reason the pizza would not be delivered unless there was an accident, and in the event of that, they would send another pizza.

3. I do not intend to not deliver the art. If I did that would be stealing, but it's not if I actually complete it.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, after browsing all the solutions in this thread, and your replies to each, what is the answer you're really just looking to hear?



Advice on how to increase motivation and get work done even if it is like chores.
Like my first post asked.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

*walks into the room and up to Inkblooded. She looks at him, softly, and wraps them in a hug and holds them.* u_u


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I do not intend to not deliver the art. If I did that would be stealing, but it's not if I actually complete it.




You spent the money. Its stealing. Legally, even if you DIDN'T spend the money if you don't produce the work in a reasonable timeframe its stealing as you would then owe a refund to your customer. Refund your customers if you can't finish the work. Period. "Intending" to deliver the art isn't good enough. You have to _actually _deliver it.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> *walks into the room and up to Inkblooded. She looks at him, softly, and wraps them in a hug and holds them.* u_u



Please do not. Its weird

Roleplay section is here
forums.furaffinity.net: The Tavern (RP Discussion)


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> You spent the money. Its stealing. Legally, even if you DIDN'T spend the money if you don't produce the work in a reasonable timeframe its stealing as you would then owe a refund to your customer. Refund your customers if you can't finish the work. Period. "Intending" to deliver the art isn't good enough. You have to _actually _deliver it.



Artists arent instant art vending machines. I can't magically conjure up an art piece within seconds of being paid.
It's not "stealing" and these customers AGREE to waiting. If it was stealing they wouldn't be ok with it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Please do not. Its weird
> 
> Roleplay section is here


No friend. Some things are real, you know.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> No friend. Some things are real, you know.



What?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> What?


This sums you up, today. But you're not alone.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> This sums you up, today. But you're not alone.



I don't know what you're talking about and I'm not interested in RP or whatever this is... if you cant stay on topic then please dont reply to the thread. I was asking for advice, and I dont like how every genuine thread I make always gets derailed with spam.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, I don't mean to intrude in what you were about to say. *steps back into the shadows*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

If it's motivation for finishing you lack, think about this:
The people who are waiting for these commissions are customers , which have paid for a service you are providing. You owe it to them to finish your work. If it feels like a chore, treat it as a chore. Proceed methodically, work on each one until you're done. From what I gathered, you don't enjoy drawing furry stuff, so I doubt that you'll be pleased by the end result either way. If it's good enough for the customer, it's all that matter.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Artists arent instant art vending machines. I can't magically conjure up an art piece within seconds of being paid.



Its not the time its taking thats the issue (you haven't even said how long your customers have been waiting), its that you spent money you haven't yet earned.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> Its not the time its taking thats the issue (you haven't even said how long your customers have been waiting), its that you spent money you haven't yet earned.



That's not an issue. Every artist I know does that, and everyone else I've known also understands if the person they're commissioning does that.
I'm patient, and if someone needs time to gather money to give a refund, there's no problem with that. I will never be that asshole who demands refunds and refuses to wait.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's not an issue. Every artist I know does that, and everyone else I've known also understands if the person they're commissioning does that.
> I'm patient, and if someone needs time to gather money to give a refund, there's no problem with that. I will never be that asshole who demands refunds and refuses to wait.



I don't know where you live. I live in the united states, but maybe it is different where you and all the artists you know live. Anyway, I'm pretty sure that what you are describing is actually illegal here, unless you are using the money to buy supplies for that specific commission (paper, etc). And if you ARE spending all the money to buy supplies, you need to raise your prices to cover labor.


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> A: I cook pizzas to order for money. Please buy from me.
> B: I'd like to buy a cheese pizza please, here's my money.
> A: Sure coming right up. *spends money*
> -5 hours later-
> ...



Or, else, sorta like this:

A: I cook pizzas to order for money. Please buy from me.
B: I'd like to buy a large cheese pizza with pepperoni and mushrooms, please, here's my money. *gives cc information*
A: Sure coming right up.! *sighs*
-5 hours later-
B: I never recieved my pizza. I would like a refund.
A: I didn't make that pizza because I think pepperonis are GROSS, and I'm lactose intolerant, and I HATE mushrooms. I'm just so sick of making these same pizzas, I can't stand to finish one! And ones with black olives and onions are even worse! I don't know why EVERYONE likes pizzas, it's like you have to like pizzas, to get anywhere. And yet, all I can do is make Pizzas. *sighs*
B: Well, find a new line of work, but I'm gonna get my money back!

But on a serious note: Maybe find another line of work, to make extra money? Knitting? Sewing? Macrame?


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> But on a serious note: Maybe find another line of work, to make extra money? Knitting? Sewing? Macrame?



Im not good at anything else and I definitely can't sing the Macarena because I don't know Spanish, and I cant dance either.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Macrame is not a dance lmao.  Fuck, that whole analogy is rich. Lmao.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

I vote we stop responding to Ink's theads to help motivate them to finish their commissions or learn a skill with which to earn money to pay back their commissioners. Maybe if they can't procrastinate by ignoring everyone's advice on the forum they will get bored and go back to work.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Macrame is not a dance lmao.  Fuck, that whole analogy is rich. Lmao.



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy macrame



fralea said:


> I vote we stop responding to Ink's theads to help motivate them to finish their commissions or learn a skill with which to earn money to pay back their commissioners. Maybe if they can't procrastinate by ignoring everyone's advice on the forum they will get bored and go back to work.



I will just find another way


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

How many commissions do you have yet to finish though? Are we talking like 3-4, or more than that?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> I vote we stop responding to Ink's theads to help motivate them to finish their commissions or learn a skill with which to earn money to pay back their commissioners. Maybe if they can't procrastinate by ignoring everyone's advice on the forum they will get bored and go back to work.


We won't need to worry about responding once this thread gets locked like all the other ones he touches


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How many commissions do you have yet to finish though? Are we talking like 3-4, or more than that?



37, including a few trades.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> 37, including a few trades.


Jesus christ


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Good fucking luck, dude. I wish you the best with that. I've heard of worse for sure, but that's a pretty deep hole you've got yourself there. Hope you can find the strength to do all your customers right.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

That's really nothing. I know people who have queues exceeding 100, and those are popular artists, too.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 25, 2017)

Treat it like a game, a hard one, where you can at least get the satisfaction of defeating the task even if you hate the content.

Set time trials. Challenge yourself to get a sketch done in an hour. If you fail, you don't lose anything that you haven't already lost, but push yourself to try again.

Go the nanowrimo route and just push yourself to produce. Throw caution to the wind and just keep drawing. Even if it had nothing to do with anything, just keep drawing. You'll find the progress you need in the heap of work you just produced.

Give yourself rewards for making progress. A nap for doing a sketch. A relaxing bath for a flat color. An orgasm for a completed commission. Whatever floats your boat. If you're going to hate the process no matter what, at least make finishing worthwhile.

Ask a friend to -politely- annoy you until you get your work done. Eventually you'll do it just to spite them.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Treat it like a game, a hard one, where you can at least get the satisfaction of defeating the task even if you hate the content.
> 
> Set time trials. Challenge yourself to get a sketch done in an hour. If you fail, you don't lose anything that you haven't already lost, but push yourself to try again.
> 
> ...



I think this is really good advice. Setting up a reward system -as long as you stick with it- is really useful for dull/boring tasks.


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's really nothing. I know people who have queues exceeding 100, and those are popular artists, too.



The artists I know of that have queues that big either work VERY fast, or that's actually waitlisted and they only take money for a small number at a time, or are known as scammers in the community.



Sarachaga said:


> I think this is really good advice. Setting up a reward system -as long as you stick with it- is really useful for dull/boring tasks.



Someone already suggested that earlier.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 25, 2017)

Speaking of spite, do it to spite us.

Tap into that anger you have towards everyone here- think of them all doubting your abilities and saying you spend too much time on the forums to get anything done- and use it to prove them all wrong. Prove to us that you're not some messed up, thieving, lazy asshole and complete your commissions to spite us all. 

We're all waiting for you to fail. Rub it in our faces when we're wrong.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> An orgasm for a completed commission.



Of all the things I expected from this thread, orgasm denial kink as art advice wasn't one of them.
_It just might work......._


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Of all the things I expected from this thread, orgasm denial kink as art advice wasn't one of them.
> _It just might work......._


It's not denial of you do your job. 

That's kind of the point.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> The artists I know of that have queues that big either work VERY fast, or that's actually waitlisted and they only take money for a small number at a time, or are known as scammers in the community.



Well... the first example that came to mind is a known scammer and pathological liar who makes up ridiculous dramatic fake stories to get their followers to throw cash at them... so I guess you have a point there.



ellaerna said:


> Speaking of spite, do it to spite us.
> 
> Tap into that anger you have towards everyone here- think of them all doubting your abilities and saying you spend too much time on the forums to get anything done- and use it to prove them all wrong. Prove to us that you're not some messed up, thieving, lazy asshole and complete your commissions to spite us all.
> 
> We're all waiting for you to fail. Rub it in our faces when we're wrong.



That's not a bad idea either.
Im actually working on my oldest commission now. It's a painted fullbody. fortunately the character is nice I was just dreading it because I was basically told to wing it and out of ideas

But shit, it's going to feel great when I have a good looking painted fullbody with no references and everyone on here can suck one


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> It's not denial of you do your job.
> 
> That's kind of the point.



*You underestimate my capabilities*


----------



## fralea (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Im actually working on my oldest commission now.



When did they commission it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

fralea said:


> When did they commission it, if you don't mind me asking?



385 BC


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's not a bad idea either.
> Im actually working on my oldest commission now. It's a painted fullbody. fortunately the character is nice I was just dreading it because I was basically told to wing it and out of ideas
> 
> But shit, it's going to feel great when I have a good looking painted fullbody with no references and everyone on here can suck one



Exactly. The best revenge is living well, and won't it feel good when you're a successful artist and we're all forced to eat our words. 

Use your aggressive feelings, boy. 

I think I may have butchered that quote



Inkblooded said:


> *You underestimate my capabilities*


So instead of telling you to get your ass off faf and work, we should be telling you to get your hand off your dick? Noted.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Exactly. The best revenge is living well, and won't it feel good when you're a successful artist and we're all forced to eat our words.
> 
> Use your aggressive feelings, boy.



Unfortunately I am not aggressive. I have no aggression in me. I am either apathetic or fall into a state of depression and self loathing. Neither of those things are good motivators.



ellaerna said:


> So instead of telling you to get your ass off faf and work, we should be telling you to get your hand off your dick? Noted.



No, that was not what I was implying. I was saying that orgasm control is actually a real fetish. So, some people like being denied. Look it up!
(Use a library computer if Grandma is watching)


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 25, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> No, that was not what I was implying. I was saying that orgasm control is actually a real fetish. So, some people like being denied. Look it up!
> (Use a library computer if Grandma is watching)


Hahaha. 
Oh. Oh you misguided soul. 
I know it's a thing. 
Trust me. 
Hahaha

Sorry. 

Your comment about not underestimating you made me think that you masturbated so much that no matter how many commissions you did in a day, it still would be denial.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Hahaha.
> Oh. Oh you misguided soul.
> I know it's a thing.
> Trust me.
> ...



Oh no, unlike most people on here, I am not single and have a real world partner so there's no need for that


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 26, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Oh no, unlike most people on here, I am not single and have a real world partner so there's no need for that


Well lah-tee-dah.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Well lah-tee-dah.



It was a joke.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 26, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> It was a joke.


So was mine. 

Also, you should keep in mind that with some of the things you've said in all seriousness, your jokes don't always read as jokes. You've made your feelings about Furries clear. It wouldn't be out of character for you to tease us about being lonely, partner-less virgins, too. 

Deadpan/straight-faced/sarcastic humor is already difficult to convey through text. The subject matter needs to be outrageous enough that it's _mostly_ clear that you aren't being serious, but with that little shred of doubt that makes it interesting. If it's something similar to things you've said before and not outlandish, you need to signal that you're joking like with laughter or an emoji.  :V used to be the big sarcasm face here. 

This is a tangent, I know, but this isn't the first time we've had a miscommunication over your jokes.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So was mine.
> 
> Also, you should keep in mind that with some of the things you've said in all seriousness, your jokes don't always read as jokes. You've made your feelings about Furries clear. It wouldn't be out of character for you to tease us about being lonely, partner-less virgins, too.
> 
> ...



Ok, noted. Either my weird emotionless humor thing is visible even online or something gets lost in text. I do not know which.

Also I do use emojis! But they dont show up on the forum :< There are many times that I have posted a joke with an emoji but the emoji did not show so people think it was an attack


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 26, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Ok, noted. Either my weird emotionless humor thing is visible even online or something gets lost in text. I do not know which.
> 
> Also I do use emojis! But they dont show up on the forum :< There are many times that I have posted a joke with an emoji but the emoji did not show so people think it was an attack


Yeah. You have to use the set that faf provides in the text editor


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Yeah. You have to use the set that faf provides in the text editor



Inadequate... I need my water polo and weary emoji


----------

